# Test



## Guest (Feb 28, 2002)

test

It's nice to have the ability to edit my post. Signing up was a pain in the rear. They didn't actually think I was going to give them real info to register instead of BS.

Country: Other
Birthdate: 1900
Zip code: 1000 something or another
Name First: R Last Name: Age
What a bunch of crap it is to sign up.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2002)

It's okay Rage. We don't require your signup information to be "real". Besides, even if we did, there is no way to enforce it. All we really ask is for everyone to contribute productively and within the terms of use which you have been doing so welcome and thanks for registering.

You will also now be able to see which threads have new messages which is handy.

Chris Blount
Administrator
www.dbstalk.com


----------

